# Installationsproblem gnome (solved)

## flubber

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein aktuelles Gentoo aufzusetzen, es ist die Version 2008.

Hat auch alles funktioniert, bis auf gnome.

Beim mergen bricht der Vorgang immer wieder ab.

Es wird versucht vinagre-0.5.1 zu mergen, das aber abbricht, weil ich wohl avahi mit dem Use-Flag gtk neu builden soll. Was ich auch schon getan habe.

Weiterhin habe ich..... nach x-mal googlen folgendes getan:

1. in der /etc/portage/package.use 2 Einträge hinzugefügt, die sieht jetzt so aus:

gnome-base/gnome-session branding

net-dns/avahi -gtk

net-print/cups -avahi

2. emerge -DuN world

Hat aber alles nix genutzt.  :Sad: 

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Vielleicht hilft es ja, wenn ich die package.use um folgende Zeile erweitere:

net-misc/vinagre -avahi

flubber

P.S: Bin zur Zeit in der Firma und kanns nicht testenLast edited by flubber on Sat Sep 20, 2008 3:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

Poste mal bitte den relevanten Fehlerteil.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> net-dns/avahi -gtk 

 

Ich denke, Du sollst avahi /mit/ gtk kompilieren.

----------

## flubber

Ich hab ja schon avahi mit gtk kompiliert, nämlich so:

USES="gtk" emerge avahi

----------

## Finswimmer

 *flubber wrote:*   

> Ich hab ja schon avahi mit gtk kompiliert, nämlich so:
> 
> USES="gtk" emerge avahi

 

Das ist ganz schlecht, denn USES tut bei mir überhaupt nichts.

Der Ansatz mit packages.use ist schon der richtige. Denn selbst wenn USES geht, gilt diese Option nur für die einmalige Installation.

Tobi

----------

## sicus

 *flubber wrote:*   

> Ich hab ja schon avahi mit gtk kompiliert, nämlich so:
> 
> USES="gtk" emerge avahi

 

USES? kann es sein daß du dich vertippt hast? es müsste USE heißen:

```

USE="gtk" emerge avahi

```

aber wie Finswimmer schon sagte gilt das nur für diese eine installation. beim nächsten update dieses paketes wäre das use flag wieder weg.

----------

## few

Um das nochmal klarzustellen:

Der richtige Weg ist folgende Zeile in /etc/packages.use

net-dns/avahi gtk 

(ohne das Minus, das deaktiviert das Useflag)

USE="gtk" emerge avahi 

sollte man nie machen.

----------

## misterjack

 *few wrote:*   

> USE="gtk" emerge avahi 
> 
> sollte man nie machen.

 

Ein imo sinnloser Ratschlag. Zum Austesten kann man sehr wohl USE nehmen, wenn das dann so passt, wie man es sich wünscht, kann man das Useflag in package.use aufnehmen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *few wrote:*   USE="gtk" emerge avahi 
> 
> sollte man nie machen. 
> 
> Ein imo sinnloser Ratschlag. Zum Austesten kann man sehr wohl USE nehmen, wenn das dann so passt, wie man es sich wünscht, kann man das Useflag in package.use aufnehmen.

 

Solange man das danach nicht vergisst, kann man das ja gerne machen, aber ich finde es sinnvoller und schneller direkt die Datei zu bearbeiten.

Denn, wenn es geht, musst du die Datei doch sowieso bearbeiten…

Ich hab aufgrund soeines "Fehlers" mal 4 Stunden gebraucht, es wieder hinzubekommen.

Tobi

----------

## misterjack

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solange man das danach nicht vergisst, kann man das ja gerne machen, aber ich finde es sinnvoller und schneller direkt die Datei zu bearbeiten.
> 
> Denn, wenn es geht, musst du die Datei doch sowieso bearbeiten…

 

Und wenn nicht, muss man die Datei zweimal bearbeiten. Doppelter Aufwand  :Smile:  Vergessen kann man es schon, beim nächsten emerge -avuDN world fällt sowas ja auf.

----------

## flubber

So, ich habs hinbekommen  :Wink: 

Mag sein, das man z.B. USES="gtk" usw. nicht nehmen soll. Aber der Eintrag von z.B. gtk in der make.conf brachte keine Wirkung. Oder muß ich +gtk eintragen?

Naja, ich habe noch folgende Zeite in der /etc/portage/package.use angehängt:

net-misc/vinagre -avahi 

Danach ging es. Zwar blieb das Teil ab und an stehen, weil der Vorgang einige Flags anmeckerte, obwohl die in der make.conf stehen.

Ich hab dann einfach das angemeckerte Programm mit USES="flag" emerge PROGRAMM händisch gemacht und mit emerge gnome, jedesmal fortgesetzt.

Jetzt läuft es zumindest.

Letzte Frage, was muß ich tun, damit nicht irgendein Update, die Sache wieder zerschießt?

Flubber

----------

## Finswimmer

 *flubber wrote:*   

> Ich hab dann einfach das angemeckerte Programm mit USES="flag" emerge PROGRAMM händisch gemacht und mit emerge gnome, jedesmal fortgesetzt.
> 
> 

 

 *flubber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Letzte Frage, was muß ich tun, damit nicht irgendein Update, die Sache wieder zerschießt?

 

Nunja...Du müsstest für all diese Pakete die jeweiligen Flags in package.use eintragen, damit sie dauerhaft sind.

Viel Erfolg damit...

Tobi

----------

